# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Have hundreds of pounds of Brass locks, what is value? HELP!

## Edward

I have hundreds of pounds of safe locks, I think they are safe locks. Many look like this. 

They say Patent 1906 on some of them, so I'm assuming many are from 1920's to 1940's. Some are big locks with a huge safe round dial on them.
They all have keys and some may have never been used, I am not sure.
They are all different sizes, some are 3 inches by 4 inches, some are 1 inch by 3 inches. Some are bigger. Some say Yale on them, some are other names with that old fashioned writing with a company name and New York.

I am going to turn them in for brass scrap metal value of $1.40 a pound. I was wondering if any of these type of locks have any extra value then the $1.40 a pound I will get at the scrap yard. I have over a hundred of these locks.

Most locks have keys attached, but it seems some may need 2 keys for you to unlock them, but they will always lock with one key. 

I brought 200 pounds of these locks to the scrap yard already, and just want to make sure they have no other value than scrap before I turn in the rest.

Any information will be appreciated.

----------


## Edward

Here are more pics of the locks I have. This should be most of the variety I have, I Just have more of what you see in the pictures except the dial locks, thats all I have. There is more than what you see but its the same type of locks that you see.

Seems that the keys do work but the lock doesn't open because it must need some sort of latch to finish the pins that will turn the actual lock. Actually if the lock was opened, by turning the key the lock mechanism engaged, I was then not able to open the lock by turning the key????


Some of these have 2 key holes, but I only have the keys for one of the key holes. Maybe the other key hole was a universal key???

SOme of the yale locks have a key hole on one side and a key hole on the other side, I don't have the key for both.

The locks with 2 key holes, since i don't have both keys are they even worth selling? Who would want it if it doesn't have both keys?

Are there any value on the big safe dial locks?

If anyone wants to purchase in bulk please let me know, I'd rather sell in bulk than a lock here and there.

----------


## Edward

Can seomone please tell me if any of these key locks are worth more than the other type of key locks.

----------


## Edward

oldlock, when you say earlier do you mean older? And when you say later do you mean newer? I'm sorry I really can't put my finger on it.

Also, can you tell me how I can figure out the combination with those old dial locks? 

Thanks!

----------

